# MTB Strecken Riegelsberg - Lampennest



## Klausoleum (4. Juni 2010)

Was geht den hier geiles ab 

http://www.saarbruecker-zeitung.de/...ortfeunde-Phoenix-Koellertal;art26722,3312619


Wenn man den Politikern glauben darf, sollte es nicht soo schwer sein, diesem Beispiel zu folgen. Kongret denke ich da Richtung Saarlouis und Ensdorf/Bous...


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Juni 2010)

da bin ich mal gespannt was draus wird. da für otto normalverbraucher mtb gleich mtb ist, kann man ja nicht herauslesen ob die dort eine permanente cc-strecke mit gewissem fahrtechnischen anspruch hinbasteln wollen oder eher sowas freeride-dirtjump-whatever-mäßiges wie es hier in der gegend überall in den wald gegraben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (4. Juni 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> da bin ich mal gespannt was draus wird. da für otto normalverbraucher mtb gleich mtb ist, kann man ja nicht herauslesen ob die dort eine permanente cc-strecke mit gewissem fahrtechnischen anspruch hinbasteln wollen oder eher sowas freeride-dirtjump-whatever-mäßiges wie es hier in der gegend überall in den wald gegraben wird.



wenns dann hier doch legal geht... wieso nicht  
Da dort gleich ein ganzes Gelände gepachtet wird, könnt ich mir auch individuelles Gestalten vorstellen... 

Aber auf jeden Fall eine schwer geile Idee von den Phoenixen


----------



## popeye_mzg (4. Juni 2010)

Was genau soll denn das "Trainingsgelände" umfassen?
Was kann dort trainiert werden?

Hast du ggf. Infos dazu ?


----------



## Klausoleum (4. Juni 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Was genau soll denn das "Trainingsgelände" umfassen?
> Was kann dort trainiert werden?
> 
> Hast du ggf. Infos dazu ?



Nee leider nicht. Hab eben nur den Artikel in der SZ gelesen und selbigen dann im Inet gefunden zum Posten. 

Vll sind hier aber auch ein paar Phoenixe unterwegs, die uns dazu mehr sagen können.


----------



## Tobilas (5. Juni 2010)

Egal ob CC, Downhill oder sonstwas, wichtig ist, daß Mountainbiker nicht aus dem Wald ausgeschlossen werden aus irgendwelchen lachhaften Gründen. Und da ist man in Riegelsberg offensichtlich einen Schritt weiter als andernorts. 
Die Hintergründe dazu würden mich auch interessieren.
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Ransom Andy (5. Juni 2010)

na, geht doch.. kaum zieh ich da weg, geht das


----------



## Octopuse300 (7. Juni 2010)

cool - hört sich interessant an! Bin mal gespannt was das wird.


----------



## CassandraComplx (8. Juni 2010)

Als Einheimischer finde ich die Idee erstmal klasse, egal ob CC, FR, Dirt oder was auch immer.
Problematisch find ich allerdings die Nähe zur Lampenester Hütte, die ist nämlich Start-/Endpunkt des Frohnweges (vor knapp nem Jahr eröffneter Premiumwanderweg). Seitdem wimmelt es dort nur so von Wanderen, selbst als Läufer muss ich mir da manchmal üble Sprüche anhören .
Hoffentlich geht das gut


----------



## Skeletor23 (8. Juni 2010)

ein schöner Pumptrack wär auch mal was


----------



## Koohgie (8. Juni 2010)

ja puptrack wär geil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich habe folgende Infos erhalten:

Es werden auf der ehemaligen Bergehalde im Lampennest zwei unterschiedliche Strecken mit Geschicklichkeit- und Sprunghindernissen und unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgraden angelegt.
Ein leichter Rundkurs für Kinder und Anfänger, ein anderer für die Freaks.
Weitere Infos werden auf der Homepage www.rsf-phoenix.de eingestellt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. Juni 2010)

ei, das klingt ja mal nach was..


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. Juni 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Es werden auf der ehemaligen Bergenhalde im Lampennest ...


 
Mir raucht gerade der Kopp, weil ich keinen Schimmer habe wo das sein soll 

Neben dem Schützenhaus war früher (was selbst noch Kiddy, also vor gut 30 Jahren) mal ne Kiesgrube, könnte damit zusammenhängen.
Eventuell auch hinter den Tennisplätzen -> Stichwort "Katzenweiher", den kennen aber nur noch die Ureinwohner


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich vermute, dass ist dort, wenn man von der Lampennest Hütte zum Schützenhaus geht auf der rechten Seite. Bzw. wenn man vom Lampennest zur Holzbrücke geht auf der linken Seite.
(Sind aber nur Vermutungen!)


----------



## CassandraComplx (9. Juni 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass ist dort, wenn man von der Lampennest Hütte zum Schützenhaus geht auf der rechten Seite. Bzw. wenn man vom Lampennest zur Holzbrücke geht auf der linken Seite.
> (Sind aber nur Vermutungen!)


 
Ich weiß wo Du meinst.
Das Teil ist aber schon richtig steil, da kommste zu Fuß kaum hoch


----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Juni 2010)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> Ich weiß wo Du meinst.
> Das Teil ist aber schon richtig steil, da kommste zu Fuß kaum hoch



Da hast du recht!
Ich habe aber in Erinnerung, dass dort ein größerer "Platz" ist. Also zwischen dem steilen Stück und dem Weg zwischen Hütte und Brücke. Allerdings kann ich mich auch täuschen.

Bringt aber ja auch nix zu spekulieren! Warten wirs mal ab!
Bzw. soll die* CTF am Sonntag *(13.06) - zum Schluss aller Strecken das Gelände kurz streifen.
Leider hab ich am Sonntag keine Zeit :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Octopuse300 (9. Juni 2010)

Ich war heute dort!
Das Gelände liegt unterhalb der Tennisplätze. Es wird schon fleißig gearbeitet für den Weg der CTF, die durchführt.

Was ich bisher gesehen habe sieht schon mal gut aus!


----------



## CassandraComplx (10. Juni 2010)

Octopuse300 schrieb:


> Ich war heute dort!
> Das Gelände liegt unterhalb der Tennisplätze.


 
also doch am ehemaligen "Katzenweiher" 
Dort ist doch schon so ne Spielwiese für Rollbrettfahrer wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls 

BTW: Vielleicht nehm ich die CTF dieses Jahr mal wieder mit, die Hoffnung, dass an der waldautobahnlastigen Streckenführung mittlerweile mal was geändert wurde stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt ...


----------



## Klausoleum (10. Juni 2010)

Ich würd mich sogar freiwillig zum mitbasteln anbieten... Klappspaten ist vorhanden und Ideen bestimmt auch ;-)


----------



## Ransom Andy (10. Juni 2010)

ich weiss immer noch nicht so recht wo das sein soll... hab zwar ne grobe vermutung. aber ich wüsst nicht, dass da was passendes ist. kann jemand in google maps markieren?


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Juni 2010)

Die Biker aus Riegelsberg sind sicher froh über jede Hilfe. 
Bei Interesse einfach dort melden...

http://www.rsf-phoenix.de/


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> ich weiss immer noch nicht so recht wo das sein soll... hab zwar ne grobe vermutung. aber ich wüsst nicht, dass da was passendes ist. kann jemand in google maps markieren?


 
Moin !

Ich denke, dass es hier (roter Kreis) ist:


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Juni 2010)

Ist das oberhalb der Lampennesthütte? Wo der Trail ist, wo auf der linken Seite von oben kommend, der komische Rohbau im Wald steht?

Oder von oben gesehen (Kreisel Riegelsberg) hinter der Hütte? Wos Richtung Brücke über den Bach geht?

Hier mal ne anständige Karte ;-)

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=49.3039&lon=6.95272&zoom=17&layers=B000FTF


----------



## CassandraComplx (11. Juni 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> Ist das oberhalb der Lampennesthütte? Wo der Trail ist, wo auf der linken Seite von oben kommend, der komische Rohbau im Wald steht?


 
Die Hütte ist auf der kleinen Lichtung rechts von meinem Kreis (wo sich die beiden Wege treffen)
Der rechte Weg kommt von dem erwähnten "Rohbau"
Die "Brücke über den Bach" ist ca. 100m nördlich der Lampenester Hütte. Entweder direkt am Frohnweg-Schild an der Hütte den steilen Singletrail runter oder die Waldautobahn links an der Hütte vorbei (der eingezeichnete Weg oberhalb des Kreises) und bei der nächsten Abbiegung wieder rechts (dann kommste auch hoch zur Autobahn A1)


----------



## Ransom Andy (11. Juni 2010)

ah ok. nicht ganz dort wo ich dachte, aber doch so ziemlich in der gegend. ich hätte gedacht dass es (auf der karte von oben) weiter rechts ist. dort wo man von der verbindungsstrasse riegelsberg/fischbach unter der autobahnunterführung durch kommt und dann komplett den hang runter zu den tennisplätzen fahren kann. da in dieser senke dachte ich, weil da son "grösserer platz" ist. aber ok. is da denn genug platz für son "spielplatz"? ich meine, die ecke ist doch von allen seiten schön eingepackt. wenn ich zeit finde nach der Arbeit (in IGB) dann würde ich fjeden meine Hilfe anbieten. Wohne aber jetzt etwas weiter weg (KL) sodass eine Anfahrt nicht sehr lohnenswert wäre.


----------



## Klausoleum (11. Juni 2010)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> wenn ich zeit finde nach der Arbeit (in IGB) dann würde ich fjeden meine Hilfe anbieten. Wohne aber jetzt etwas weiter weg (KL) sodass eine Anfahrt nicht sehr lohnenswert wäre.



Ich hatte eine Email an phoenix geschickt mit der Anfrage ob man Hilfe braucht, und man sich gerne bereit erklären würde mitzuarbeiten. 

Eine detailierte Antwort hab ich nicht bekommen. Lediglich dass man ja Mitglied im Verein werden könne.

ZITAT:
... 
_Weitere Infos zum MTB Parcours werden auf der  Homepage ww.rsf-phoenix.de eingestellt. Die Mountainbiker fahren i.d.Regel  Mittwochs abend (auch im Dunkeln) und Samtag um 14:00 Uhr (Treffpunkt Bikesport  Hauf Saarbrückerstraße) oder nach Absprache. Natürlich kanst du dich auch aktiv  beteiligen- Mitglieder im Verein sind immer willkommen._

Hätte man gesagt, wir treffen uns am Samstag zum Schaufeln wäre ich direkt hingefahren... Dabei wollte ich ja kein Mitglied werden sondern einfach nur meine Arbeitskraft anbieten. 

Naja mal sehen was daraus wird. Leider bin ich am Sonntag zur CTF nicht da. Die wollte einen Teil des Parcours mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (12. Juni 2010)

ich werd morgen die CTF fahren und mal gucken was sich in Erfahrung bringen lässt...


----------



## CassandraComplx (12. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit !
So, hab mir den Bereich gerade mal angekuckt, ist tatsächlich dort, wo ich den roten Kreis eingezeichnet habe.
Es gibt in Höhe der Hütte wohl 2 Einstiege (dort prangt auch z.Zt ein orange-weiß-blaues CTF-Schild). Ist man erstmal durch das Unterholz, 
gelangt man zu einer kleinen (gerodeten ?) Fläche, auf der einige dünne Stämme liegen. Allerdings war mir jetzt nicht ganz klar, ob ich
da rüberhüpfen soll oder die als Fahrbahnmarkierung dienen. Eine Streckenführung konnte ich da (waren auch noch etliche tiefe Traktorspuren) nicht erkennen . Das ganze hat eher was von nem kleinen Technikparcour als von einem Singletrail. Erinnert mich in dem Bereich irgendwie an ne Kartbahn, fehlen nur noch die rotweißen Reifen am Rand . Kann sich natürlich ändern, wenn durch weitere Biker die Streckenführung deutlicher wird.
Bin an der nächsten Möglichkeit wieder raus, weil sich die RR mit dem tiefen und unberührten Waldboden nicht wirklich vertragen.
Eine abschließende Beurteilung verkneif ich mir erstmal...
noch was zur CTF:
Da hat sich in den letzten Jahren (bin das letzte Mal glaub ich 2005 mitgefahren) wohl was getan. Bin einige Teile abgefahren und da waren zumindest im Bereich RGB bis Neuhaus definitv weniger Waldautobahnen dabei


----------



## chris84 (13. Juni 2010)

das Ganze sieht schon mal sehr gut aus! 

bin die CTF heute gefahren (übrigens wieder etwas modifiziert und sehr empfehlenswert!), die ging am Ende durch den neuen Parcours. 

Die Markierung auf dem Kartenausschnitt ist korrekt, die Einfahrt in den Bereich ist etwas oberhalb der Lampennester Hütte, dort hängt auch ein Schild mit Informationen. 

Noch gibt es nur eine Spur, die aber dank CTF schon schön eingefahren ist, aber das Gelände bietet denke ich ordentlich Potential für eine schöne Fahrtechnik-Spielwiese. 

Das ganze wird zwar recht klein, aber fein. Nicht zu vergleichen mit einer Downhillstrecke wie Hoxberg oder einer Strecke wie PUR, sondern eher eine fahrtechnische Spielwiese. Besonders auch geeignet um Kinder an den Mountainbike-Sport heranzuführen, oder Anfängern die Möglichkeit des technischen Trainings zu bieten. 

Aber noch ist viel handwerkliche Arbeit dort zu verrichten. Die behördlichen Hürden sind wohl alle genommen (was sicher nicht so einfach war), jetzt liegt es daran was draus zu machen. 

Das mal so weit die Informationen die ich heute so an den Verpflegungen aufgeschnappt habe. Es wäre natürlich sehr schön, wenn sich einer der Verantwortlichen hier zu Wort melden würde. Evtl. ließe sich so vielleicht ein regelmäßiger Termin zum Bearbeiten der Strecke finden, sodass möglichst viele Leute ihre Ideen einbringen können, aber keiner dort "wild" rumbaut.


----------



## CassandraComplx (16. Juni 2010)

War gestern Abend noch ne Runde laufen und hab dabei den Parcour mitgenommen.
Irgendein Scherzkeks (glaube kaum dass das von den Machern so gewollt ist, war auch Sonntag & Montag noch nicht...) hat einen dickereren Baumstamm quer in eine der Senken gelegt.
Wer da mit Schmackes über die Kuppe kommt, hat nix zu lachen 
Fängt ja klasse an


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Juni 2010)

CassandraComplx schrieb:


> War gestern Abend noch ne Runde laufen und hab dabei den Parcour mitgenommen.
> Irgendein Scherzkeks (glaube kaum dass das von den Machern so gewollt ist, war auch Sonntag & Montag noch nicht...) hat einen dickereren Baumstamm quer in eine der Senken gelegt.
> Wer da mit Schmackes über die Kuppe kommt, hat nix zu lachen
> Fängt ja klasse an



War heute morgen auch dort. Da liegt nicht nur ein Stamm über der CTF Strecke... 
Übrigens war der Trail der von der ABBrücke A1 senkrecht zur Lampennesthütte geht bei der Kreuzung über den Waldweg mit verdammt vielen Holzstücken zugeworfen. Nicht lustig wenn man da runter gebretzelt kommt. (Übrigens waren dort auch Motocross Spuren)


----------

